# Sierra RS500 Cosworth 4 Day Detail - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

*Griffiths Detailing*

this has been removed at the owners request!

chris


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

That is simply stunning :doublesho

Had the pleasure of driving several Sapphire Cosworths back in the day....experiences never forgotten:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks stunning


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow....still absolutely love these beasties. Excellent work:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah, they don't make them like these any more. I had the scalectrix of this as a kid - with the black and red ones.

Love it!!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Cars like that never fail to impress


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Three letters OMG!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys it was the hardest 4 days of my life but well worth it! 


Chris


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A very cool classic Ford not one that should be forgotten, great work Chris, defo deserves some Desire:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> A very cool classic Ford not one that should be forgotten, great work Chris, defo deserves some Desire:thumb:


2 coats as well!! LOL Thanks mate

Chris


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice work...old cossies arent the easiest things to detail...very delicate!!...used to own one of these back in '94 and on the rare days i used to take it home (left it at work mostly) i would try and drive it normally but everytime i failed miserably ))


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

kk1966 said:


> Very nice work...old cossies arent the easiest things to detail...very delicate!!...used to own one of these back in '94 and on the rare days i used to take it home (left it at work mostly) i would try and drive it normally but everytime i failed miserably ))


I can imagine!! LOL Id love an Escort Cos, Seriously thinking about getting one

Chris


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I can imagine!! LOL Id love an Escort Cos, Seriously thinking about getting one
> 
> Chris


You wont regret it 

I was lucky enough to be valeting for a Ford dealership from 1989 to 1994 and part of the job was to delive rthe cars from the valet bay/PDI centre to the dealership 5 miles down the A420......good days


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Fast appreciating classic and not many left I understand , awesome machines


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Original bad boy


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Truly lovely finish for one of the most fun cars ever made at least for all of us who love to drive sideways . It always takes your breath away on a downhill and the rear goes grazy on every gear change while going up but always so rewarding . A car that seperates men from boys . And a turns a boy to a man if he has the heart for it .


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

want ! stunning car there


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

quagmire said:


> want ! stunning car there


It's hard detailing cars that where your child hood dream car. Your mind starts ticking about needing one, it's for work purpose of corse, a demo car!!! Haha isn't it?

Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## lotusilan (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome job Chris, am I right in guessing this car was located very close to your unit?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I can imagine!! LOL Id love an Escort Cos, Seriously thinking about getting one
> 
> Chris


get on the Focus FRS wagon mate lol

and another beautiful ford uve worked your magic on :thumb:

i had a good look round ilans rs at ford fair:argie: loving your work!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great results and a truly stunning modern classic.

and



Griffiths Detailing said:


> It's hard detailing cars that where your child hood dream car. Your mind starts ticking about needing one, it's for work purpose of corse, a demo car!!! Haha isn't it?
> 
> Chris


Yes you do need one, as do all off us!


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stunning, I remember watching them against the old M3 Touring Cars at Donnington and Silverstone


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome! 500s are selling for serious money these days.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

nethers66 said:


> Stunning, I remember watching them against the old M3 Touring Cars at Donnington and Silverstone


Andy Rouse was it?? I think so anyway! Great times!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Defined Reflections said:


> Awesome! 500s are selling for serious money these days.


Thanks! I think one went in eBay for 75k

Chris


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job there dude!!! :thumb:


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant thanks for showing it 

from Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

SRI Chris said:


> Brilliant thanks for showing it
> 
> from Chris


Thanks and no probs!!

Chris


----------



## murat (Feb 13, 2010)

good job


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

great write up and great transformation. still miss my cossie to this day. have a mate with a 500 in his garage was his fathers a one owner from new one that has not seen the light of day in about 15 years


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

what a beast and what a detail


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good work mate! what polishes were used for correction? also, how do you go about machine polishing with those rs500 stickers down the side of the car?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

rsdan1984 said:


> good work mate! what polishes were used for correction? also, how do you go about machine polishing with those rs500 stickers down the side of the car?


Sorry im still getting used to these write ups and miss all the in depth stuff! lol

I used S30 and s17 all on, lake country ccs black and 3m yellow and blue. I had to take my time and go real slow, s17 was used in areas with better depth of paint.

As for the trim I got some thin coach line (masking tape) and covered everything off, this took ages to get right!!

Sorry again guys must try harder at these write ups!!

Chris


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Totally STUNNING


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

lol, no worries! i only ask because i like to try and understand the process. quite popular these scholl polishes, might have to check them out. crikey, must have taken ages to tape up those stickers!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

rsdan1984 said:


> lol, no worries! i only ask because i like to try and understand the process. quite popular these scholl polishes, might have to check them out. crikey, must have taken ages to tape up those stickers!


it did but it would of broke my heart if id messed them up with the machine.Scholl are great, I only started to use them recently and im gutted I never tried them earlier.

Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

What a novelty it must be to work on one of those!

Cracking work there,great finish.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Fantastic finish, I hope the owner was impressed


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Top car, top detail and a top detailer. Nice work a show car once again.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Top car, top detail and a top detailer. Nice work a show car once again.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job done on Sierra,


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Terrific work! :thumb:

Can remember when these were new, one of my dream cars!

Richard


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Legend of a motor


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Terrific work! :thumb:
> 
> Can remember when these were new, one of my dream cars!
> 
> Richard


Thanks!! Yeah and me, alys loved them. I'd love a escort cosworth tho

Chris


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Some of the most memorable drives of my life have been in 3 door cossies. That is a stunning detail on a stunning motor.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

shiney cosworth.... yes please!


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

gorgeous classic ford


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

The best CAR... the same detailing


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback 


Chris


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Stunning work on a stunning classic car these are worth a small fortune now. Being an avid Cosworth follower and owner this is the pinnicale of all Cosworths.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

A rare car to see these days. Top job :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again!! apparently one sold on ebay for £75k the other week,

Chris


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic!!! These are amazing cars.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Chris


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic work. My dream car.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

cool car and looks pretty original, nice work man:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ultimate Shine said:


> cool car and looks pretty original, nice work man:thumb:


Yeah the owner wanted one as 100% original as possible, as far as i could tell this was.

Chris


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Might only be a short sharp write up Chris, but the transformation now does the car justice. Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice work Chris!
I actually booked an RS500 today with the guy im currently training and is and great for me because it was front cover of FastFord alongside the matt black500 who is also a customer so will have done them both now.
Did measurements today and mic,ing up at 100-110 across the board and going to try and do a full video of it start to finish.
Do you know the depths of this one please and how did you find the paint if you spent 4 days on it?


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

OMG! Now that is a classic car! Love it!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Nice work Chris!
> I actually booked an RS500 today with the guy im currently training and is and great for me because it was front cover of FastFord alongside the matt black500 who is also a customer so will have done them both now.
> Did measurements today and mic,ing up at 100-110 across the board and going to try and do a full video of it start to finish.
> Do you know the depths of this one please and how did you find the paint if you spent 4 days on it?


Paint was around 45 lowest and 80 highest all over, paint was very thin with strike throughs in usual places. It was a show car up to 2004 so very heavy polishing. it has not been looked after since then and was in a bad way as you can see in the pics. Due to thin paint i had to go very slow, constant measuring levels as i went.

Chris


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Lush!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow! Great finsih mate looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## Lightning Fast (Aug 17, 2008)

A good friend had one of these and they are an amazing machine. Great result


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Lightning Fast said:


> A good friend had one of these and they are an amazing machine. Great result


bet he wishes he had kept hold of it now, Scary what they go for now!

Cheers guys!!

Chris


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great work on a lovely car


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely finish considering what u was working with...a lovely looking cossie would love to own another


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again guys, Id love one myself but the price they are now there is no chance!!!


Chris


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Fantastic work on a truly legendary car!!

What was the owners reaction when he saw it? - Must have had some idea if he saw your work on another car at a show but to see it on his own car he must have been blown away?!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great turn around. Lovely car


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Allblackdup said:


> Fantastic work on a truly legendary car!!
> 
> What was the owners reaction when he saw it? - Must have had some idea if he saw your work on another car at a show but to see it on his own car he must have been blown away?!


He was shocked as he was told about the very thin paint so wasnt excpecting much. Glad he was happy!

Chris


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh wow .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

quality work.ain't seen one of them for years.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

thats a great job on that 500 mate


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats first class!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job on a truly great car!

Chris.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers again everyone!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Crackinn car, lovely classic to work on. Correction level looks good from the after pic, and solid black is unforgiving.


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

Top work mate, nice to see a ford without orange peel factory finish, I did a new RS last weekend, just a winter protection detail and the paint was really bad for orange peel, and that's on a 25k car.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks you for the replys and feedback 



Chris


----------



## bornlucky (Dec 29, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Ah, they don't make them like these any more. I had the scalectrix of this as a kid - with the black and red ones.
> 
> Love it!!


Me too! Red was my favourite


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Superb. My dad used to have a 500 in white and a second black back in the late 80's I think they were putting out 490bhp IIRC, sold off to people around the globe aswell as many race prepared versions. Then went onto the Escort Cossies.

How did you get round the RS decals down the sides, thin tape?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> Superb. My dad used to have a 500 in white and a second black back in the late 80's I think they were putting out 490bhp IIRC, sold off to people around the globe aswell as many race prepared versions. Then went onto the Escort Cossies.
> 
> How did you get round the RS decals down the sides, thin tape?


Yes just taped it all up!

Chris


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stunning! Always loved this car!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Superb. My dad used to have a 500 in white and a second black back in the late 80's I think they were putting out 490bhp IIRC, sold off to people around the globe aswell as many race prepared versions. Then went onto the Escort Cossies.
> 
> How did you get round the RS decals down the sides, thin tape?


From factory they were about 227 same as standard 3dr's. but still had the T4, 8 injectors etc, but with small amounts of worked and all injectors plumbed in and the turbo running capacity they'd do near you 470. They were just detained for road use ;-).


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great work BTW. 
Test drive should before you started? haha! 
Awesome cars . 

Get an escos you'll never regret it. Unless you want big power and you'll soon hate the std gearbox and diffs lol!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Great work BTW.
> Test drive should before you started? haha!
> Awesome cars .
> 
> Get an escos you'll never regret it. Unless you want big power and you'll soon hate the std gearbox and diffs lol!!


No this was brought on a huge covered trailer and taken away like that! Great car for sure. Once im over my old BMW buying spree Ill look at a ecos defo

Chris


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> No this was brought on a huge covered trailer and taken away like that! Great car for sure. Once im over my old BMW buying spree Ill look at a ecos defo
> 
> Chris


Let me know when you do you can borrow mine for a week as long as she comes back clean lol


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Let me know when you do you can borrow mine for a week as long as she comes back clean lol


you do know im going to lie and pretend im buying one every week for the next year now...... hahaha :thumb:

Chris


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

As long as its spotless I don't mind lol!

Can't drive it in the wet though. So you'd be screwed over winter lol. 

Don't want swirlies and marks in the laquer underneath lol


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> As long as its spotless I don't mind lol!
> 
> Can't drive it in the wet though. So you'd be screwed over winter lol.
> 
> Don't want swirlies and marks in the laquer underneath lol


You need that thing in the unit!! got another RS focus in at the min! Ill have to change the name soon RS Detailing, all tho people may call is **** Detailing!!!

Chris


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> You need that thing in the unit!! got another RS focus in at the min! Ill have to change the name soon RS Detailing, all tho people may call is **** Detailing!!!
> 
> Chris


What thing mate sorry I've prob missed something lol
If you change to RS Detailing I'm buying in lol!


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic work. That's a dream car for me


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

Cracking mate


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> What thing mate sorry I've prob missed something lol
> If you change to RS Detailing I'm buying in lol!


The Cos!!!

thanks for the comments everyone!!! :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> The Cos!!!
> 
> thanks for the comments everyone!!! :thumb:


Ahh now which unit should it be in . 
To be fair if needs a good once over I can't seem to find the time just lately


----------



## scott25.10 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice work and lovely car


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh wow, shocked this is still going!!! thank you very much everyone!!!



Chris


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great job on any car, fantastic.

John Tht


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Stunning car and job 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD, apologies in advance for spelling mistakes and the odd comma randomly appearing!


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

Loved these BITD


----------

